# Air Charge Cooler Inlet Hose leak (good pictures)



## ds7630 (Apr 9, 2015)

Would like to add that the thermostat line is not leaking and that i couldnt feel any liquid above the boxed area. But i do smell strong scent of coolant on passenger side??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary[/h]
[h=1]FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir[/h]
[h=1]Antifreeze Smell Thread[/h]
[h=1]Mysterious coolant loss[/h]


----------

